
OpenID Welcomes Microsoft, Google, Verisign and IBM - kradic
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/07/openid-welcomes-microsoft-google-verisign-and-ibm/
======
mechanical_fish
Arrington says it so that I don't have to:

"But it’s not clear that any of them are in a hurry to become a 'relying
party' (allowing users with third party OpenIDs to log in to their sites)...
Everyone, of course, wants to be an ID issuer, since they get to 'own' the
user."

Is 'own' the genteel way to spell p0wn?

------
kajecounterhack
If it makes my life easier, they can all own me.

Wait, that came out wrong.

